# frog has long piece of moss stuck



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

my banded leuc has a long piece of moss half stuck (as in half is in it's mouth and stomach and half is outside) and it looks a lot fatter. what should i do???
edit: it swallowed the whole piece of moss.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would put a few drops of water on it and gently but firmly grasp the moss and slowly pull it out . The stomach may come out a little but should go back once the moss is removed.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> I would put a few drops of water on it and gently but firmly grasp the moss and slowly pull it out . The stomach may come out a little but should go back once the moss is removed.


oh... it swallowed the whole piece already...
Also, before i left home, i grabbed a petri dish and filled it with water and put it in the viv


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep an eye on the frog , I have seen frogs regurgitate their stomachs and use their front feet to pull the moss out of their stomachs and then swallow their stomachs.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> Keep an eye on the frog , I have seen frogs regurgitate their stomachs and use their front feet to pull the moss out of their stomachs and then swallow their stomachs.


is there anything i can do, or should i just wait and see?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

goof901 said:


> is there anything i can do, or should i just wait and see?


I personaly know of nothing else to do at this point. Maybe Ed will see this post and be able to offer some info.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

it seems fine now. it's actively moving about and not as large, so hopefully the problem is over with


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow..
Just learned something new.
Never knew they could pop out their stomach... Cool party trick!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

goof901 said:


> it seems fine now. it's actively moving about and not as large, so hopefully the problem is over with


I have a question. Did this occur first thing in the morning? If soyou mat have just observed your frog shedding which they do each morning, and they eat their skins and any thing that may stick to it in the process. Is it possible this is what you seen?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a video of a couple of my frogs shedding. Was it like this?


----------

